# CONFIG_KMOD to be set to y or m.  where is it?

## cwc

I'm setting up Madwifi.

I need to set CONFIG_KMOD to be set to y or m and I can't find it in the kernal config menu.

I'm using "make xconfig"

Do set this in the gui or mannually in the config file.

If I have to manual set it.  Where is this config file?

Thanks,

CWC

----------

## poly_poly-man

do not manually edit the config file.

Using xconfig, there is a search function - edit-find (or ctrl-f). The equivalent in menuconfig is "/"

----------

## cwc

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> do not manually edit the config file.
> 
> Using xconfig, there is a search function - edit-find (or ctrl-f). The equivalent in menuconfig is "/"

 

Thanks,

control - f did not pick it up.

I'll keep looking.

----------

## Hu

CONFIG_KMOD was removed in v2.6.28-5693-ga327ca2.  What are you reading that makes you think you need it?

----------

## poly_poly-man

oh yeah, forgot about that one.

Nowadays, it is assumed to be on - it's on by default.

----------

## cwc

 *Hu wrote:*   

> CONFIG_KMOD was removed in v2.6.28-5693-ga327ca2.  What are you reading that makes you think you need it?

 

part 3 of a madwifi emerge

```

>>> Emerging (3 of 3) net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4

 * madwifi-0.9.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.30-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *    requires CONFIG_KMOD to be set to y or m

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   madwifi-ng-0.9.4.ebuild, line   33:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *          linux-mod.eclass, line  578:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *         linux-info.eclass, line  752:  Called check_extra_config

 *         linux-info.eclass, line  647:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 *  The die message:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/temp/die.env'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4:

 *    requires CONFIG_KMOD to be set to y or m

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   madwifi-ng-0.9.4.ebuild, line   33:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *          linux-mod.eclass, line  578:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *         linux-info.eclass, line  752:  Called check_extra_config

 *         linux-info.eclass, line  647:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 *  The die message:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

localhost ~ # cd /usr/src/linux

localhost linux # ls

```

----------

## joestewart

0.9.4-r1 fixes this issue

----------

## poly_poly-man

bug 262761

----------

## cwc

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> bug 262761

 

OK.  How could I proceed?  wait for the ebuild or install the binary (been there done that)

Thanks for the help!

----------

## drescherjm

Create you own local overlay 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Writing_Ebuilds#Easiest:_Updating_an_existing_ebuild

And add the madwifi-ng-0.9.4-r2.ebuild and all patches listed in that ebuild.

Then 

```
ebuild madwifi-ng-0.9.4-r2.ebuild digest
```

And then emerge as usual.

----------

## cwc

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> Create you own local overlay 
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Writing_Ebuilds#Easiest:_Updating_an_existing_ebuild
> 
> And add the madwifi-ng-0.9.4-r2.ebuild and all patches listed in that ebuild.
> ...

 

I'll give it a try.  This will take me a while.  Thanks

----------

